# BQ Straight Power E9-Cm 680W kompatibel mit Haswell



## TigerFuchs (6. August 2014)

Hallo,

kurze Frage, ich stelle mir gerade ein Haswell basierendes System zusammen, ist mein Netzteil (BQ SP E9-CM 680W) kompatibel oder sind Probleme zu erwarten???


----------



## eXquisite (6. August 2014)

Es ist Kompatibel, hast du das Netzteil schon? Wenn nein kauf dir das 450 Watt.


----------



## TigerFuchs (6. August 2014)

Ist mein aktuelles Netzteil.


----------



## e4syyy (6. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Es ist Kompatibel, hast du das Netzteil schon? Wenn nein kauf dir das 450 Watt.


 
Wie kannst du ein Netzteil empfehlen (Watt) ohne zu wissen ob er eine, zwei, drei oder zehn GPUs in den PC klatscht? 

@Thema: Ja die E9 klappen mit Haswell.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. August 2014)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Wie kannst du ein Netzteil empfehlen (Watt) ohne zu wissen ob er eine, zwei, drei oder zehn GPUs in den PC klatscht?


 
Weil das E9 kein SLI/CF Gespann stemmen kann, egal wie viel Watt es hat 
Jedenfalls nicht ohne dass die Spannungen so stark ansteigen/fallen würden, dass die OVP/UVP einspringt und das NT abschaltet

450W reichen für jedes System mit Single GPU aus solange es kein Chinakracher NT ist.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. August 2014)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Wie kannst du ein Netzteil empfehlen (Watt) ohne zu wissen ob er eine, zwei, drei oder zehn GPUs in den PC klatscht?


 
Also eine Sekunde nachdenken bevor man irgendeinen totalen Mist schreibt wäre echt hilfreich


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2014)

TigerFuchs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage, ich stelle mir gerade ein Haswell basierendes System zusammen, ist mein Netzteil (BQ SP E9-CM 680W) kompatibel oder sind Probleme zu erwarten???


 
Es sind keine Probleme zu erwarten.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. August 2014)

Hallo TigerFuchs,

die Baureihe E9 ist derzeit das aktuellste Netzteil aus der Modellreihe Straight Power und ist 100% kompatibel zum C6/C7 Standard.

@FrozenPie: Warum das Straight Power E9 kein SLI/Crossfire stemmen können sollte, kann ich mir im Moment gar nicht erklären. Hat es doch eine *NVIDIA SLI und AMD CrossfireX*-Zertifizierung. Kannst du das bitte technisch etwas genauer erläutern?

Gruß


Marco


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. August 2014)

Ich mach es . 

Das E9 ist ja Gruppenreguliert d.h alles Spannungen (3,3V,5V und 12V) werden nicht einzeln sondern zusammen geregelt. Bis ca. 500W ist es ok aber bei hohen Lasten und bei mehr als 500W, SLI/CF z.B, sind die Spannungen nicht mehr ganz iO. Die 12V geht entweder stark nach oben oder unten. Das ist für die lieben HDDs recht schlimm. Außerdem kann PC des TEs abschalten wenn die 12V zu stark sinkt.

Hoffe ich habs nix verwechselt.

Außerdem verdient BQ! ja besser wenn wir ein DPP10 statt einem E9 empfehlen .


----------



## eXquisite (7. August 2014)

> Wie kannst du ein Netzteil empfehlen (Watt) ohne zu wissen ob er eine, zwei, drei oder zehn GPUs in den PC klatscht?



Weil dir die Spannung wegbricht sobald du 2 GPUs reinklatscht? 


Schau dir mal die Crossloads von Computerbase an, die 480 Watt Version ist schon hart am Limit denn Intel erlaubt nur +-5%, die 5 Volt wird in den Himmel gerissen damit 12 Volt gehalten werden kann, ist doch klar wenn alle Spannungen ausm Trafo kommen...


----------



## be quiet! Support (8. August 2014)

Die im Straight Power E9 verwendete Plattform mit ActrivClamp + SR Technologie und unseren technischen Anpassungen sorgen für eine gute Voltageregulation, welche sich auch vor vergleichbaren DC-to-DC Lösungen nicht zu verstecken braucht. 

Selbst in kritischen Lastzuständen liegen alle Spannungen immer sehr gut innerhalb der Intel Spezifikationen. 
Daher ist ein Risiko für die Hardware technisch nahezu ausgeschlossen.


Gruß


Marco


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2014)

Moin Marco.

Wenn ich jetzt gemein und fies wäre, könnte ich an dieser Stelle auf Clubo do Hardware/Hardwaresecrets verweisen, wo das 680W E9 ja nicht soo besonders toll abgeschnitten hat, aufgrund von Spannung unterhalb der Spezifikation@3,3V...


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hat es doch eine *NVIDIA SLI und AMD CrossfireX*-Zertifizierung.


 
Wo habt ihr die denn her?


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. August 2014)

Hallo Threshold,

die haben wir auf dem Hamburger Dom geschossen. 

 Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz!


Sofern ein Netzteil die Anforderungen von AMD (Crossfire) und/oder Nvidia (SLI) erfüllt, kann der Hersteller des Netzteile diese zur Zertifizierung an den Hersteller der Grafikkarte einsenden.
Die Netzteile werden dann von AMD bzw. Nvidia geprüft. 

Nur wenn die Netzteile den Anforderungen der Grafikkarten-Hersteller entsprechen werden die Zertifikate ausgegeben.


Zweifelst du die Tests der Grafikkarten-Hersteller an, oder wie darf ich deine Frage verstehen? 



Gruß


Marco


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Zweifelst du die Tests der Grafikkarten-Hersteller an, oder wie darf ich deine Frage verstehen?


 
Eigentlich ja. Denn ich habe auch schon eine Menge billig Netzteile gesehen die nicht das halten was auf dem Aufkleber steht aber mit einer "SLI/CF Zertifizierung" werben.
Natürlich ist es möglich dass diese "Zertifizierung" auch einfach selbst ausgedacht ist damit die was zum Werben haben. 

Kannst du denn in etwa sagen wie diese Prüfung abläuft?

Und dass das CM680 zwei Karten packt ist nicht das Problem. Es geht um das "wie".
Ich persönlich würde bei aktueller Hardware und insbesondere bei zwei Karten -- ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung mit SLI/CF Systemen -- immer ein Netzteil bevorzugen das eine sehr gute Spannungsstabilität hat.
Daher bin ich auch sehr neugierig auf das kommende E10 denn bei dem ist ja genau dieser Kritikpunkt angegangen bzw. beseitigt worden.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. August 2014)

Auf die Zertifizierung wäre ich auch mal gespannt, denn schließlich bekommen selbst solche Netzteile einen SLI-Aufkleber:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...netzteil-fuer-38-euro-kann-das-gut-gehen.html


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Ist aber der Spruch mit dem "SLI Ready" tatsächlich eine Zertifizierung oder hat sich der Hersteller das nur ausgedacht damit es voller aussieht?


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. August 2014)

> Kannst du denn in etwa sagen wie diese Prüfung abläuft?


 Für die SLI-Power-Supply-Certification gilt folgender Vorgang:
  Zunächst einmal muss der Hersteller des Netzteils dieses auf Einhaltung der aktuellen Anforderungen vom Hersteller der Grafikkarte testen.
  Dann werden 2 Muster plus die Testergebnisse an den Nvidea übergeben. Nvidea führt dann seine eigenen Tests durch, wie diese Ablaufen erfragst du bitte bei dem jeweiligen Hersteller.
  Im Anschluss erteilt der Hersteller das Zertifikate oder, wenn die Vorgaben nicht erfüllt werden, auch nicht. 

Die wichtigsten Punkte sind bestimmte Mindestbelastbarkeiten der 12V-Rail, die Unterschreitung definierter Minimal Loads sowie das Vorhandensein von Schutzschaltungen. 



Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir vorerst weiterhelfen.


Gruß


Marco


----------

